# How do I identify Poljot models and movements?



## 2bAlive (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi

Bought my first watch, purely because I liked how it looked, it was a windup and got fascinated with Russian watches. Thought it would be an inexpensive way to start learning.

How do I identify the model and movement?

There is no serial number on the outside, the inside has the 17 Jewel inscription and the numbers 1252 and 37 stamped.

I cannot find reference to 1252 other than to a Poljot Strela 1252 Chronograph (is neither) and think that the 37 may refer to the hours per wind?

The dial has got "Made in the USSR" on it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi. Unfortunately I can't see your pictures but there are a number of decent websites out there to help you.

http://www.polmax3133.com/ - everything you'll ever need to know about the Poljot 3133 chronograph

https://get.google.com/albumarchive/113098239036073221216?source=pwa - an invaluable collection of Russian watch catalogues

http://www.ussrtime.com/start.html - someone's massive collection of Russian watches

http://russianwatches.altervista.org/index3.html - someone else's collection


----------



## 2bAlive (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's a Poljot 2609H movement which were first produced in the early 70s.


----------



## 2bAlive (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks, without finding it in a picture, how would you map the watch's numbers to it?

And does the numbers inside has any relevance?

Thanks


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I couldn't say for sure but I expect they're just batch numbers or similar.


----------

